# Which Dog Food?



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.whichdogfood.co.uk

I found this new website today. I know a lot of questions are asked about what to feed our cockapoos and I am thankful for the many answers I have found from peoples experiences on this site. I thought this might be helpful too. It started in March. Oh, and I have nothing to do with it, I have just been searching around, wondering whether to change Amber's food when she finishes all her puppy food. .... And that's because she went to the groomers for the first time yesterday for a puppy trim, the guy in the shop was very keen to sell the benefits of fish4dogs (which they sell).


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting, that's a useful site!  I would maybe use it in conjunction with this one that tells you what is really in dog food. Although it is American they cover lots of brands we use in the UK. 

http://dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------

